# Ein FTP-Benutzer für mehrere Webseiten?



## gammlo (2. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich habe einen Kunden mit mehreren Webseiten. Nun möchte ich nicht für jede Webseite einen eigenen FTP-Account anlegen. Wie könnte man das am besten machen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2015)

Ein FTP User ist immer für eine Website, das ist sehr wichtig da dadurch die Webseiten voneinander getrennt sind auf Systemebene und jeweils unter einem anderen Linux User laufen. Spätestens sobald mal eine von den Seiten gehacked wird, wirst Du und Dein Kunde das sehr zu schätzen lernen.


----------



## gammlo (2. Mai 2015)

Gäbe es denn einen Workaround? Ich habe teilweise komplett statische HTML Seiten ohne viel Angriffsfläche. Da ich der einzige Betreiber dieser Webseiten bin, wäre ein einziger FTP-Account da sehr angenehm um schnell zwischen den Webseiten hin und her switchen zu können.


----------



## gammlo (2. Mai 2015)

Bei Confixx habe ich ja auch einen Kunden, der wiederum mehrere Domains und Webseiten verwalten kann. Dort kann man dann auch einen oder mehrere FTP-Benutzer anlegen und den Pfad angeben.

Sowas würde ich mir auch für ISPconfig wünschen.


----------



## gammlo (3. Mai 2015)

Wie machst Du das denn normalerweise mit den FTP-Usern? Dann hast Du ja extrem viele FTP-User. Nach welchem Namensschema baust Du die denn auf?
Momentan sieht es bei mir so aus:
sub_domain_tld1

Ich hänge hinten einfach dann eine 1 dran. Wobei mir sub_domain_tld dann auch reichen würde. Geht das auch?


----------



## Till (3. Mai 2015)

Zitat von gammlo:


> Bei Confixx habe ich ja auch einen Kunden, der wiederum mehrere Domains und Webseiten verwalten kann. Dort kann man dann auch einen oder mehrere FTP-Benutzer anlegen und den Pfad angeben.


Das ist jedoch sehr unsicher und wir legen Wert darauf dass die Webseiten in ISPConfig sicher sind. Mal angenommen der Kunde betreibt seine Firmen Website, einen Shop und ein Blog. Bei confixx kannst Du jetzt einfach durrch hacken des Blog an den Shop und die Kundendaten kommen, denn alles läuft unter dem selben Linux user, es gibt keine suabere Trennung auf Systemebene. Bei ISPConfig hat jede Webseite einen eigenen Linux User und die php scripte laufen unter diesem User, daher kann man durch einen hack im Blog keinen Zugriff auf den Shop erhalten. Aus dem selben Grund kann es aber auch keine übergreifenden FTP User geben, denn wenn das möglich wäre könnte ein Hacker halt auch einfach auf die anderen Seiten des Kunden zugreifen.



> Dann hast Du ja extrem viele FTP-User.


Einen User pro Webseite, wobei nicht ich die FTP User habe sondern die jeweiligen Kunden haben einen oder mehrere FTP User.
FTP Benutzernamen sind frei definierbar (abgesehen vom Prefix, denn ich aktiv lassen würde), wie Du sie nennst liegt bei Dir.


----------



## gammlo (3. Mai 2015)

Hrm... OK. Muss man sich wohl erst dran gewöhnen, wobei der Sinn und Zweck dahinter natürlich schon gut ist.

Könnte man denn aber nicht theoretisch einen FTP-Benutzer erstellen und dann über die Gruppen innerhalb des Linux-Systems arbeiten? Konkret bei zwei Webseiten nervt es schon ziemlich, dass ich ständig hin und her switchen muss. Da würde ich den FTP-User einfach auf Kundenebene legen, sodass man dann in die jeweiligen Webverzeichnisse zugreifen kann.


----------



## Till (4. Mai 2015)

Zitat von gammlo:


> Könnte man denn aber nicht theoretisch einen FTP-Benutzer erstellen und dann über die Gruppen innerhalb des Linux-Systems arbeiten?


Nein, denn dann könnte ein hacker das selbe tun und hätte wieder Zugriff auf alle sites.


----------



## ffbb (24. März 2017)

Ich würde das gerne mal wieder Thematisieren.
Habe einige Domains die ich auf einem neuaufgesetztem Server portieren möchte (Debian aktuell und ISPconfig aktuell)
Domains habe ich einige und den Server nutze ausschließlich ich selbst, niemand anders. 
Ein globaler FTP-Zugang wäre phantastisch.
Ich stelle mir vor:
Kunde anlegen (Ich selbst)
FTP anlegen
Domains hinzufügen und in passende unterverzeichnisse leiten.

Geht das inzwischen irgendwie? Oder kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich das händisch machen kann?
Gruß!


----------



## robotto7831a (24. März 2017)

Mounte doch per SSH den passenden Ordner und kopiere die Daten rüber und nachher die Rechte und Besitzer richtig setzen.


----------



## ffbb (24. März 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Mounte doch per SSH den passenden Ordner und kopiere die Daten rüber und nachher die Rechte und Besitzer richtig setzen.


Ich erstelle relativ oft neue Ordner und Dateien und sichere Dateien wieder her - das scheint mir nicht so richtig zu helfen...


----------



## Till (24. März 2017)

Zitat von ffbb:


> Geht das inzwischen irgendwie?


Lege Dir eine website an und die anderen seiten als vhost aliasdomains (unter system > Interface config erst aktivieren). Würde ich persönlich zwar nie auf einem Server machen auch wenn alle sites mir gehören, aber es gibt halt Leute denen Sicherheit egal ist, daher haben wir die Möglichkeit eingebaut mehrere vhosts unter einem Linux User laufen zu lassen.


----------



## ffbb (31. März 2017)

Ich bin maximal schwer begeister! Klappt...


----------



## nowayback (31. März 2017)

Zitat von ffbb:


> Ich bin maximal schwer begeister! Klappt...


und ich maximal schwer verwundert...

wenn man mich fragen würde: funktion abschaffen


----------



## planet_fox (18. Apr. 2017)

Ich rate dringend  von solchen workarounds auf Systemen ab die im Netz stehen.


----------

